
Show HN: Free form handling and automation for static sites - spking
https://formbucket.com/
======
johnmurch
Love the concept - but no about or contact page. Planning for a paid product
or just open source?

~~~
spking
Hi John, thank you! We made it to scratch our own itch with no real plans
beyond getting this first version shipped. If it's useful for enough other
people we'll definitely keep hacking on it.

